# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  افكار ل ليله ما بعد الاربعين؟؟

## حنان الهاجري

اذا خلصتي من الاربعين يوم مال النفاس واليوم تبين تكونين عروس يديدة ف نظر ريلج
شو الاشيا والاستعدادات اللي بتسوينها
يعني شو بتلبسين ؟ اي لون؟
كيف بتتصرفين انج خجوله اونج توج عروس ولا بتعبرين عن شوقج لريلج خلال هالفترة اللي طافت
ساعدوني بخبراتكم وارائكم ونبا اشيا يديدة غير تغيير صبغه الشعر وغيره

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## شهد الظاهري

للرفع

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

هــلــآْ آلــغــلــآْ . . . !!!



جوفــيْ آخْتــي . . . آلـــوحْدهـْ منْ تخلــصْ آلــنْفآسْ . . . لــآزمْ تعبرْ عنْ شوقهــآْ لــريلهآْ

يعنــيْ لــيشْ تسْتحيْ و ليــش آلخجــلْ !!!

خــلهْ تسويلهـْ ليلــهْ حلْوووهـْ . . . و آلــكلْ آدْرى بهآيْ آلســوآلفْ ^.^

منْ كثررْ مآ نعيـــــــدْ و نزيــدْ فيــهآْ . . . !!

يعنـــيْ آكيــــدْ ع آيآمْ آلنفآسْ لبســجْ كلهْ دررعآآتْ . . . صح و لــآ ْ ؟!

بعــدْ آلنـــفآس ْ آلبسيْ كلـهْ جينزآتْ و قمــصآنْ قطنيهـ ْ . . . و آلميكب كثثري قدْ مآ تقدرينْ

لــآنهْ هبْ متعوودْ عليــجْ . . . ^.^



وهـ بس . . . !!!





وَ الّسمَوَوَوَوَحَــــــــهـ ْ:$

----------


## bellegirl

*
اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات*

----------


## MOON_AD

بالتوفيق

----------


## حرم زوجي

حبيبتي انا فاربعيني اللي طاف رحت الصالون واتجهزت..سويت حمام مغربي وصبغت شعري وقصيته وتحنيت حنى عرايس وسويت فيشل وبديكير.............>>>باختصار رجعت عروس :Big Grin: 
والبسيلج شي حلو لو فستان قصير فالبيت ولا حتى قميص نوم طويل ولا قصير على حسب ذوقج وتمكيجي مكياج بسيط..وطبيعي بما انج كاشخه كل هالكشخه شي اكيد الطرفين بيعبرون عن شوقهم مايحتاي اتحاتين هالموضوع..

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

غيري‏ ‏من‏ ‏لوكج‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏
اصبغي‏ ‏وقصي‏ ‏شعرج
سوي‏ ‏حمام‏ ‏مغربي‏ ‏
بديكير‏ ‏مينيكير‏ ‏
وتحنى‏ ‏حنى‏ ‏عروس
وغيري‏ ‏من‏ ‏لبسج‏ ‏
واطلعي‏ ‏له‏ ‏عروس‏ ‏‏^‏‏^‏
بيستانس‏ ‏بوالشباب‏ ‏لو‏ ‏كشختي‏ ‏حقكه

----------


## راعية فورويل

والله انا بعد افكر شو اسوي بعد ما اربي
بس في خاطري اغير عمري 100%
بسوي حمام مغربي..وبصبغ شعري وبقصه..وبسوي باديكير ومانيكير
باخذ لي فستان سهرة وبتمكيج وبسوي عزيمة عشا حلوة حقي
وحق ريلي بس في اي فندق بعدني ما قررت..واجواء رومانسية بخليه يعيش لحظة عرسنا خخخخخ
وبعد شوووو؟؟؟؟ .. وخلال الاربعين بسوي رياضة عسب استوي رشيقة واتخلص من وزن الحمال
وان شاء الله تكون حياتنا للاحسن والتغير للافضل من كل النواحي النفسية والجسدية خخخخخ
وربج كريم

----------


## العوف

اب اب اب

----------


## كريستال

ربي يسعدج

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اممممم انا من رااي فيووم تخليين البيبي عند هلج ترووحيين الصااالووون طبعا تكني مسوية حلااوة قبل اتسويين حمام مغربي وقص وصبغة شعر يعني من كل شي تتغيريين وتجهزيين قمييص نوم وتفااجأين بو الشبااب وعسى البيبي مايخرب علييكم فصيااحة ..لوول..موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

هلا غناتي
خلي الخجل ليوم ذكرا زواجكم
اما بعد الاربعين طبعن اعبر عن شووقي ولهفتي له..
هذا الي اسوويهـ

----------


## moonuae

للرفع

----------


## حنان الهاجري

حلوة افكاركم ما قصرتوا فديتكم

----------


## ليالي 2006

\

الله يقوومكم بالسلالالامه

----------


## miss pink2

اذا كنتــي فبيت اهلــج اول ماتخلصين وبتسيريــن بيتج ... غيري سيرو اي فندق وعبي له البانيو ورد 

والفراش وعطيه هديه صغيرونه + التغيــرات الي قالو عنها البنات ^^

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

للرفع

----------


## حنان الهاجري

للرفع
we want more ideas

----------


## عليا القمر23

*الله يوفقج غناتي*

----------


## (النرجسية)

الله يسهل عليج ولادتج حبيبتي 

و ان شاءالله بتكونين أحلى عروس ^^

----------


## أسرار المحيط

الله يسعدكم

----------


## سوارة

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## حنان الهاجري

اب اب

----------


## الغـاوية

Up Up

----------


## حنان الهاجري

اب اب

----------


## فطمطم

ان شاءالله تطلعين احلى عرووووووووووس

----------


## شوآخي

للــرفع

----------


## لولو...333

مي تووانا بعد من اللحين افكر

----------


## حنان الهاجري

ان شا الله يا فطمطم
يلاخواتي اتحفونا بخبراتكم

----------


## noaimy_88

أنا بعد 
يلا نتريا افكاركم

----------

